# DIY Background



## shano (Dec 2, 2014)

Just thought I would post a few pictures of the background I recently finished. This is in a glass vivarium which will house a centralian beardie. Have tried to go for the desert look with the style and colouring. Also made a basking rock but went a little darker on the colour so the beardie's colours might stand out against the darker rock.


----------



## Native_EWD (Dec 2, 2014)

Looking good mate, What materials and methods did you use? Some dry brushing in those cracks with a darker colour would make it pop i rkn


----------



## shano (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah still need to add a few finishing touches to it yet. I cut styrofoam into sections which I then shaped, 2 coats of grout over the top, painted then sealed with crommelins.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks terrific!


----------



## Lawra (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks great [MENTION=41061]shano[/MENTION] !


----------



## shamat (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks great. Did you use an air brush or paint brush for the colour?


----------



## shano (Dec 5, 2014)

I used a spray bottle to apply the paint, one you would use for say misting plants or vivariums etc.. Diluted the paint and sprayed on, then used a small brush to highlight the edges and cracks. The spray bottle was the best thing.... I had it painted in around 10min and that's with changing colours in the bottle.


----------

